# Our utility weekend



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We showed both days this weekend in Utility A. We didn't qualify either day, but I walked out of the ring both days very pleased with my dog. He was happy and focused, but not over the top or out of control. Day 1 he had lost 3 points going into Directed Jumping. Had wonderful straight go outs and prompt sits, but halfway to the bar jump he pulled off the jump and came straight to front.

Today he missed his sit signal. Sit is probably his strongest signal, I wasn't expecting that, so I got a little too confident and flashed his signal a little too fast for a green dog and had to give it a second time. But his heeling was good (1/2 point off - I asked the judge after) and signals when he did them were quick and crisp. His first pivot on articles wasn't great so I tried to compensate on the rest of his pivots and obviously I shouldn't have done that. I know better than that, but good sense sometimes leaves me when I step in the ring. His first go out was way off to the left. I didn't know why at the time but then someone told me that several dogs did the same thing - there was a bright spot of light on the floor that was pulling the dogs over. I was actually surprised that he went across the whole ring to take the jump, since he didn't take the same jump yesterday when he _wasn't _off center.

So even with a way crooked go out that went all the way to the gate he would have had a 195 if he had done his sit signal. But more importantly I'm just happy that he was happy and seemed confident. A little training for the next two weeks and we'll try again! 

Here's most of today's run - the camera man forgot to hit record for signals

http://www.youtube.com/embed/RlPCWuuqZ7E?rel=0


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie - do you have the videos set to private? Or is it my computer? I just see a white box for the video. 

Sorry that he nq'd, better luck next time. I'm glad both of you had fun out there<:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I cannot see the video either - but working on a 195 with a young Utility dog ? Woohoo, that must have been a beautiful run to watch! With much to be proud of!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmm, I'll have to check, I know the link worked on Facebook, but it's not not on here. Actually it's not working on my computer either, but it does on my iPad. Strange. I'll look into it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

okay, I don't know why the video isn't working on here, but I just changed it to a link for anyone who wants to watch.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I am so impressed with those of you who do Utility.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I found it interesting in how Flip did on each article. First article I scented the heck out of it and he did perfect. Second article I scented what would be considered a more "normal" amount, and he didn't pick it up until the third time he sniffed it. He wasn't quite sure that was the right one. Flip does seem to do better with heavy scent.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

You guys looked really good. Flip did look confident and happy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I found it interesting in how Flip did on each article. First article I scented the heck out of it and he did perfect. Second article I scented what would be considered a more "normal" amount, and he didn't pick it up until the third time he sniffed it. He wasn't quite sure that was the right one. Flip does seem to do better with heavy scent.


You must have been sweating it out when he kept going over the stack over and over. At least he was focused on the task and didn't quit. When I've seen dogs doing that much shopping, sometimes they will quit and just stand there looking at their trainers...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> You must have been sweating it out when he kept going over the stack over and over. At least he was focused on the task and didn't quit. When I've seen dogs doing that much shopping, sometimes they will quit and just stand there looking at their trainers...


I pretty much teach my dogs that quitting is not an option on articles. I would rather see them grab a wrong one than just stand there frozen up or come back with nothing. I treat either of those as a failure to retrieve. Flip's actually never frozen up on articles, but Conner was your classic "OMG this is too stressful" freezer....a few light ear pinches to the article pretty much cleared that up.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Looked beautiful to me. Good luck next time around?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You have a LOT to be proud of in that performance. Thank-you for sharing such a lovely performance by an awesome team!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice job regardless. You'll pass next time for sure.  My pup does better with heavy scent as well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The link works for me now  Beautiful job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

typically those are dogs who have been "helped" too much at the pile, often verbally. They are waiting for instructions on what to do next. As Jodie said, I taught Tito from the get-go that quitting isn't an option, and he's not going to get any feedback from me until he has selected an article and made the commitment to come back with it. 
Tito can shop the pile for a VERY long time. VERY. Sometimes when we were first starting he would even pick up an article (wrong one), carry it a foot or two, then return it to the pile and shop some more. It was very nerve-racking!




Megora said:


> You must have been sweating it out when he kept going over the stack over and over. At least he was focused on the task and didn't quit. When I've seen dogs doing that much shopping, sometimes they will quit and just stand there looking at their trainers...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job, Jodie! You must be very proud, even though he NQ'd. Nothing wrong with an NQ like that, he looked great doing it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I pretty much teach my dogs that quitting is not an option on articles. I would rather see them grab a wrong one than just stand there frozen up or come back with nothing. I treat either of those as a failure to retrieve. Flip's actually never frozen up on articles, but Conner was your classic "OMG this is too stressful" freezer....a few light ear pinches to the article pretty much cleared that up.


^ Definitely I do believe it comes down to training. And whatever you did with him - obviously made a huge difference because you could see smoke coming off his head while he worked it out in your vid.  

As far as the dogs I see who do the freeze, I think they are waiting for the trainer to come in. And watching at a lot of classes and fun matches, I do see how that happens even before they get to the shows.

@Barb - I didn't see your post before responding to Jodie's. Definitely agree.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I also do a lot of practice with large piles of articles, up to twice as many as a normal pile. I want my dog used to having to stick with the pile for awhile before being successful. That's a very difficult concept for Flip - he wants an article in his mouth NOW. It's just been in the last couple of months (since I started applying the correction I described in another thread I got from Linda Koutsky) that he's become really reliable on articles no matter where we are. So yes, it was really nice to see him stick to the pile and work it out yesterday.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I noticed the change in how your were scenting yesterday.LOL.. bad mommy.. For Flip you want to make sure you have the same heavy scent on both. Because you are so nervous it will go right through to the article. As you relax in the ring your scent will naturally lesson. Watch those turns and that shoulder.. as nervous as you are it would be a bad habit to break when stressed besides he is awesome and really doesn't need your help. I have NQ'd more time in rushing those hand signals or having them too close to my body...
You know the only reason I am saying anything on those really nice runs is I know what you are looking for.. so all the more reason to pick it apart. You already know what I was going to say because you would have said it to me... 
Relax and enjoy..you guys were awesome and he will have that OTCH in no time..
Congrats on two really nice runs! We are very proud of you! Looky how far he has come since his snip snip...good boy Flip!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I forgot to mention how happy I was with his exam. He was like, "judge man, I don't care what you're doing to me, just don't block my view of my momma!" Flip is the first dog I used this method to train the exam with, and I really like the attention it gives to me. It's really hard to teach a golden to ignore someone "petting" on them!


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

What a beautiful run! Loved to see him working soo happy!

Just how DID you teach that exam anyway? I'm teaching it as a strict attention exercise, but maybe I can do more....


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I forgot to mention how happy I was with his exam. He was like, "judge man, I don't care what you're doing to me, just don't block my view of my momma!" Flip is the first dog I used this method to train the exam with, and I really like the attention it gives to me. It's really hard to teach a golden to ignore someone "petting" on them!


That was the thing that really stood out for me too while watching your run. How did you train Flip to give you such attention while doing the exam. He looked great and I can see why you have confidence in him going into the ring.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I was teaching the novice exam, I would randomly throw a treat towards him and release him to it at any point during the exam. So it might be as the person was walking towards him, at any point during the exam, or when the exam was finished. I probably did three of these for every time I actually did the full exercise and returned to heel position.

Now that I'm doing utility, with the call to heel, instead of tossing the treat towards him I hold it in my left hand and will call him to come get it out of my hand randomly. So he's staring at me intently, just waiting for me to give him the cue to come grab his treat.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

YAY Flip-man! You'll be sportin' a UD in no time!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Those are two beautiful runs! (Not sure if they are called runs or not, but whatever) I would be very very proud! I like your training for the stand for exam, I may need to try that!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Really enjoyed seeing the video. You two looked terrific.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! You guys look awesome, and obviously both REALLY enjoy Utility!


----------

